# 24 Hours of Finale Ligure



## Haddock (22. September 2012)

Weiß jemand wann das in 2013 statt finde? Habe auf deren HP nichts gefunden...


----------



## Tobiwan (22. September 2012)

Wenn mich meine grauen Zellen nicht im Stich lassen, kam die Einladungsmail so gegen November/Dezember für´s nächste Jahr raus. Ich denke ein bisschen Zeit brauchen unsere südlichen Freunde noch. Bist du dabei? In welcher Art - Einzel oder Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haddock (22. September 2012)

Solo....Aber ob ich starte mache ich davon abhängig wann das ganze statt findet...

Bist Du dort schon gefahren?


----------



## ]:-> (2. Dezember 2012)

Weiß inzwischen jemand aus irgendeinem Kanal was von dem 2013er Termin und ob alle wieder zusammen am gleichen WE starten, also incl. der Einzelfahrer?
Danke!


----------



## konanier (18. Dezember 2012)

Solo:18./19.05.13
Team:26/27.05.13


----------



## ]:-> (19. Dezember 2012)

Ah, jetzt im FB und online:

25/26 may SOLO FINALE
1/2 june 24H FINALE Team Race
http://www.24hfinale.com/

Also wird das Format mit den getrennten Wochenenden beibehalten. Wie ist das denn für Einzelfahrer wenn man nur unter seinesgleichen fährt. Stelle mir das recht einsam auf der Strecke vor?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2012)

es ist angerichtet!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand die GPS Daten der 2012 er Solo Strecke?
Ich kann im Netz nur Teilstücke finden.


----------



## messias (1. Januar 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklÃ¤ren, was die beiden Kategorien "Team Racing" und "Team Fun" bedeuten? Ich kann mit dem Wort Agonostic/Agonistic was die benutzen gar nichts anfangen. 
FÃ¤hrt man in der Kategorie Fun einfach 24h im Kreis ohne Zeitnahme/ohne Wertung? Oder ist das nur eine Unterscheidung zwischen Lizenzfahrern und Nicht-Lizenzfahrern?

Und wie muss das Ã¤rztliche Attest aussehen, mit dem man seine gesundheitliche RennfÃ¤higkeit bescheinigen muss? Stellt das jeder Arzt aus? Gibts da irgendwelche Formvorschriften? Kann ich da Ã¼berhaupt mit einer deutschen Bescheinigung antreten, oder muss man die 40/45â¬ lÃ¶hnen, damit einem vor Ort ein Zertifikat ausgestellt wird?

Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe.

Matze


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2013)

Nenn es Fun und ambitioniert. In finale gib es knallharten Sport, aber eben auch Leute die nur Spass haben wollen. 
Da kann es schon vorkommen das man im Team voll auf Ergebnis fährt und plötzlich über holt man einen, der in seinem als Streitwagen verkleideten rad eine Ziege im Beiwagen hat... Alles schon gesehen 

Ich bin aber am woe davor als solofahrer gemeldet 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ]:-> (1. Januar 2013)

@Andreas S. : Suchst du explizit die 2012er Strecke? Die aktuellen gps-Daten stehen auf der Homepage der Veranstaltung zum Download.

@all: Es wird auf der Homepage immer geschrieben, dass das Solo-Rennen extra auf Einzelfahrer zugeschnitten sei - wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Bezieht sich das auch auf die Verpflegung/Versorgung, sodass man vielleicht zur Not sogar ohne eigenen Betreuer auskommen könnte. 

Hat jemand eine HM Angabe zu der Strecke?

Bzgl. der Anreise/Lager beziehen/Startnummernausgabe/Formalitäten, wieviele Tage vorher sollte man da anreisen damit alles stressfrei läuft und man nicht irgendwo am Ende der Welt zelten muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (5. Januar 2013)

@messias:
Die Unterscheidung sorgt eigentlich immer wieder für Diskussionen. Aber beide Gruppen unterscheiden sich in erster Linie beim Start, da die agonistici wahrscheinlich wieder in der 1. Runde in Finale starten, während die non-agonistici einen LeMans-Start auf dem Festivalgelände haben (mit recht langer Laufstrecke!). Für beide gibt es normale Zeitnahmen, jedoch unterschiedliche Ergebnislisten und natürlich für die ersten 3 Teams Preise bei der Siegerehrung. Unsicher bin ich mir in der Frage, ob Teams mit einem oder mehreren Lizenzfahrern nur als "agonistici" starten können?!? 
Das mit dem Attest ist recht einfach: Bisher genügt mir ein Satz wie :"Herr/Frau XY ist aus ärztlicher Sicht in der Lage, an einem MTB-Rennen teilzunehmen" Wenn Dich Dein Arzt besser kennt, dann sollte das ohne irgendwelche Tests gehen, vor allem, wenn Du sowas nicht das erste Mal machst.
cännondäler


----------



## cännondäler__ (5. Januar 2013)

@]:->:
Wir reisen meist schon Donnerstagmorgen an, da hat man jede Menge Auswahl. Beim Solorennen dürfte das Problem noch kleiner sein. Die meisten Teams kommen am Freitag, und dann wird es schnell eng beim Teamrennen. Die Formalitäten klärt man noch bequem am Samstagmorgen. Die hm habe ich noch nicht gemessen, interessanter ist aber eher wie sich die Team-Strecke zusammensetzt: Die letzten Jahre ging es auf einer recht neuen und immer etwas modifizierten CC-lastigen Startrunde los und danach auf die meist wenig veränderte "alte" Runde, die zum einen viel Spaß und Flow bietet und zum anderen ein paar steile Rampen hat. Die "alte" Runde ist landschaftlich ein Traum und die letzte Abfahrt der Höhepunkt der Strecke mit Steilkurven und allem was Spaß macht!
cännondäler


----------



## messias (5. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Infos ihr beiden, das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut. Da es unser erstes Mal Finale und erst das 24h-Rennen überhaupt wird, sortieren wir uns dann wohl in die Gruppe der Ziegenbeiwagenstreitwagen ein  Die paar Laufmeter werden wir verkraften.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Oja!ich frei mich schon! Aber meine 1x9 will ich fahren,... EA gibt ja auch solo Fahrer die SS fahren. Und im 4er bin ich schon komplett auf nem 40er durch gekommen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ]:-> (5. Januar 2013)

@cännondäler: Merci für die Infos!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Januar 2013)

Der MTB RheinBerg ist mit einem 8er Team am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

Kumpel und ich haben keine Freunde... Also fahren wir beide alleine 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mishima (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach einem Horrorjahr wäre es klasse noch einmal nach FINALE zu kommen als Solostarter.
Eigentlich fahre Ich keine Rennen mehr, aber FINALE!!!!!!!!

Sollte jemand aus meiner Ecke OWL BI/ GT oder überhaupt jemand rüberfahren und Platz haben, gegen Gebühr und Unterhaltung bereit sein Mensch und Maschine mitzunehmen-einfach melden!!

Es geht also um den SOLO Termin.

Das Rennen schlägt alles, und Ich beneide jetzt schon jeden der dort fährt!

Gruss 
(Erster der Verkleidungswertung 2010 )


----------



## messias (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund gesundheitlicher Ausfälle müssen wir leider dieses Jahr auf Finale verzichten.
Wer kurzfristig noch einen Startplatz für ein 4er-Team sucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Allen, die dabei sind, wünsche ich viel Spaß! Wir versuchen es dann nächstes Jahr wieder.

Matze

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2013)

Hi kann es sein das sich die Termine geändert haben, also Teamrace am 25-26???


----------



## messias (20. Mai 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi kann es sein das sich die Termine geändert haben, also Teamrace am 25-26???



Ja, vor bald vier Monaten aber schon...

(http://www.24hfinale.com/de/home-ger/item/scambio-date)


----------



## tobi_26 (21. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ne kurze Frage zu den Attesten. Benötigt die jeder der da mitfahren will oder nur die Agonisti?

Gruß


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Mai 2013)

tobi_26 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ne kurze Frage zu den Attesten. Benötigt die jeder der da mitfahren will oder nur die Agonisti?
> 
> Gruß



Soweit ich weiß braucht die jeder.
Ich war gestern beim Hausarzt.
Formfreies Schreiben mit Stempel und Unterschrift.


"Ärztliche Bescheinigung einer guten körperlichen Verfassung


Hiermit bestätige ich, dass sich 

Herr XX, XX geboren am XX.XX.XXX 

in einem gesunden und fitten körperlichen Allgemeinzustand befindet, sodass eine Teilnahme am geplanten 24 Stunden MTB-Rennen in Finale Ligure am 25-26.05.2013 bedenkenlos und uneingeschränkt möglich ist."


----------



## tobi_26 (27. Mai 2013)

So nachdem das Rennen jetzt rum ist, kann ich bestätigen, dass jeder das Attest benötigt. Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt vom Arzt sein muss ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. Mai 2013)

Hab einfach meine Lizenz vorgelegt. Hat gereicht. Platz 68 in der Lizenzwertung mit einer Dame und 5 Herren. War super geil. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------

